# Christmas Soap!



## mandy318 (Oct 12, 2015)

Please forgive me for posting every soap I make, but each batch still feels like a minor miracle! 

I'm really happy with these bars! The recipe is 80% lard and less than 24 hrs cut they feel very hard. The green is a mix of french green clay and nettle leaf powder. The top is just a portion I left uncolored. It's scented with WSP White Christmas FO. Smells like pine trees!

The swirls in the green were unexpected, but I like them.  

It will be fun to get to the skill level where I can make design elements happen on purpose!


----------



## traderbren (Oct 12, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice! 

And don't worry about posting picture of soap - soap pictures are popular here


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh those are lovely  And no need to apologize for posting every soap, I do it too LOL. I do it because 1) I'm excited I made soap not garbage, 2) I want to share my soapy excitement, and 3) I want feedback on it. So I dunno about others, but I get it


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 13, 2015)

Very lovely!


IrishLass


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 13, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Oct 13, 2015)

mandy318 said:


> Please forgive me for posting every soap I make, but each batch still feels like a minor miracle!



Haha, I feel like a slacker because I haven't posted pictures of all my soaps. I've made 6-7 batches and only posted pictures of one.

The green is so lovely. I love green and white as my holiday colors.


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 13, 2015)

mandy318 said:


> Please forgive me for posting every soap I make, but each batch still feels like a minor miracle!



Um, as a member of this forum, you are required by law to post pics of all your soaps.

Or the Snickerdoodle Troopers come and take your stick blender.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice looking soap.  And yes, photos are appreciated here for sure.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 13, 2015)

Photos are always welcome...more the better! What a pretty soap, very fitting for the fragrance.


----------



## Saponista (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful, what a lovely shade of green. You can never have too many soap pictures, please keep posting them!


----------



## KristaY (Oct 13, 2015)

Accidental or not, the green swirls are just lovely! Nicely done!:clap:


----------



## afbrat (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 13, 2015)

You can never post too many pictures. Those are really pretty!


----------



## mandy318 (Oct 13, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Um, as a member of this forum, you are required by law to post pics of all your soaps.
> 
> Or the Snickerdoodle Troopers come and take your stick blender.



NOT MY STICK BLENDER! ANYTHING BUT THAT! :shock:


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 13, 2015)

oh, these are lovely.  I really  like the light swirl with the secondary color on top.  It's quite simple but very effective.  Well done!


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 14, 2015)

Lovely! I love the stark white against the green - which is the perfect shade for Christmas!!


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Oct 14, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Um, as a member of this forum, you are required by law to post pics of all your soaps.
> 
> Or the Snickerdoodle Troopers come and take your stick blender.



Oh dear. I'm in trouble. Must find camera tonight or risk Snickerdoodley wrath.


----------

